# Bunny Bonanza Blog



## MessrMoony (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy New year everyone and welcome to our new bunny blog. 

To start off we have a some pictures from the previous blog crossposted to here. New ones are on the way!

*Tonks *











*Snuffles*










*Moony




*


----------



## MessrMoony (Jan 9, 2008)

*Gandalfia










Remus














Prongs





Max










*


----------



## MessrMoony (Jan 9, 2008)

*Caspian










Amelia















Luna














*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)

So what's with the new name? did I miss something?

and

One of the boys needs to be taught about his jewels hanging out for God and everyone to see!

and

Have those bunnies been drinking the Kahlua again?


edit: Nevermind the first thing - this is Jeanette isn't it? LOL! ugh! I'm lost today!


----------



## MessrMoony (Jan 9, 2008)

lol yes Jeannette, I was informed I had to create a new thread because the old one was a little on the large side for some people to open.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah ha! Juat to imform you these guys are on my bunnynapping list.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)

I actually had a reason for posting that last thing. I love that photo  He's cute!

I didn't comment because I was having an argument with a 12 year old who thinks she knows everything!!! :X


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 10, 2008)

He is quite the little character


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 17, 2008)

Luna


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2008)

Pretty Luna!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello friends, I hope that you are all well. I am sorry that I have not posted any pictures in a while. Jeannette is in the process of getting a new DSLR camera so new pictures are coming soon. All of the bunnies are doing great. 

Regards,

Mike


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2008)

Now!?:biggrin2:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 13, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am finally back after 2 months. I have to catch up with reading through all of the threads. I hope that everyone is well. Hopefully we can meet up with some of you in 2008. All of our bunnies have been well. Max gave us a little scare back in late April but he is fine now.

I promise lots of pictures of pictures in the coming months now that I have Jeannette's new camera figured out 




Remus has been doing great and has the personality of a puppy. He even looks like one. I really need toenter him afew shows as he is such ahandsome little guy.


----------



## polly (May 14, 2008)

ALways love your bunny pics now put that new camera to good use I think some of yoru nethies need their piccies taken :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2008)

All of your pictures are GREAT! Everybun is SO adorable!! :biggrin2:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 30, 2008)

I know I know... I am sorry for not posting some new pics in 2 weeks so here goes

This is Caspian who is one our 3 Netherland dwarfs. He has a wonderful personality and is very gentle. He loves attention He was also featured on the Telus commercials that came out several years ago in Ontario and Quebec. I have to see if I can find some pics of the little guy from those ads.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

UPDATE!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 9, 2008)

Look at Luna's white strips on each side of her nose. They appeared over the last few months.



Sorry me bad  All 10 bunnies are well. More pics coming !!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 12, 2008)

These are old pictures but funny 

More new pics to come 

This is our guard bunny Moony. He got the job when I caught Remus sleeping on the job :


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 12, 2008)

AWESOME! More updates. I adore your "little" crew.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 20, 2008)

Luna


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 20, 2008)

Omg they're all so adorable!! And Harry Potter names  Love them!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes 7 out the 10 bunnies have Harry Potter themed names thanks to my wife


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

REMUS! Need Remus update!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lots of pictures coming of all the buns in the coming days 

Here are a bunch of photos of Remus. He is a little rough looking at the moment as he is shedding bigtime. I have been brushing him every day for the last week. 

He is such an amazing bunny:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2008)

Aww so cute! I adore Remus.


----------



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

Awwh their all so cute 

*Becca*


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments ladies 

Jeannette took lots of pictures so here is Amelia


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 23, 2008)

Need Snuffles pictures now!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 23, 2008)

Amelia, an orange lop?!?

Definitely adding her to my bunnynapping list 

:biggrin2:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes she is Jess and she is a wonderful bunny 

Here are some picturesof Snuffles for Jade:

She was not very happy as I was cutting her nails


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2008)

YAY! I adore your bunnies.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Jade I have about100 pictures to post of all the other bunnies but I will do it in stages over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2008)

Bout time!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 25, 2008)

Luna


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2008)

:biggrin2retty.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh JEEZ. Why are they all so gosh darn cuuute? 
I'm adding them ALL to my bunnynapping list. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 28, 2008)

Here are some more for your list Jess 



Moony
















Max
















Gandalfia


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 29, 2008)

Caspian

He is a pint size bundle of energy and a sweet little boy


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 29, 2008)

Serious Remus


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 29, 2008)

Caspian is sooo precious, I love his name. I like a LOT of your bunny names, actually.
Flynn has that same litterbox- except it wasn't big enough for him, so we got him a new one instead.  I liked the grate though.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Jess I had problems trying to get Caspian to use his litter but he seems to like this new litter.



Here are some pictures of my 3 Netherland bunnies


----------



## BunnysRock (Aug 1, 2008)

all your bunnys are so cute there really nice :brownbunny


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks BunnysRock 

Another shot of Remus


----------



## polly (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice to see new pics of your buns Mike I always love looking at them all


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello Friends,

I had to take Tonks into the Vets early this morning. He stopped eating and drinking last night. He did start drinking when I was with him this morning at the Vets. I spoke to thedoctorand he is doing better and is eating hay. Hopefully I will be able to bring him hometomorrow afternoon.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 14, 2008)

Hows Tonks?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Jade, I spoke to the clinic this morning and Tonks is doing great. I did not speak with the doctor but it sounds like I will be picking him up some time this afternoon.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 15, 2008)

I brought Tonks home yesterday from the vets. He looked so sad in his cage as there were several dogs and cats around him that were crying ( a very sad sight  ) I called out to him and his ears perked up. As soon as he got into his carrier he almost appeared to have a happy look as he knew he was heading home. Tonks is still not his usual self but he is eating and drinking.

I will post some pictures of him in a few hours...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2008)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> I brought Tonks home yesterday from the vets. He looked so sad in his cage as there were several dogs and cats around him that were crying ( a very sad sight  ) I called out to him and his ears perked up. As soon as he got into his carrier he almost appeared to have a happy look as he knew he was heading home. Tonks is still not his usual self but he is eating and drinking.
> 
> I will post some pictures of him in a few hours...


I'm glad he is home! Hope he is doing better soon.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Jade 

He is not quite himself but he is doing much better


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2008)

Give Tonks a kiss for me. Poor baby.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tonks is doing great and is back to his old self








Tonks









Here is some pictures of Remus that were taken a few minutes ago..


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

All of your bunnies are so cute expcailly Tonks!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 1, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks DP and Jade :biggrin2:



He likes to have his picture taken


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 5, 2008)

More Remus pics 









I cannot bare it any longer !!!







Sleepy Bun


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 5, 2008)

I want to meet your guys so much.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 7, 2008)

You are welcome any time you and your hubby want to come for a visit Jade. We are only 6 hours away


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry that I disappeared there for a month. The Bunnies where angry with me and held me prisoner for 4 weeks. I have finally been released and new pictures are coming shortly


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 23, 2008)

I escaped and I will have lots of pics from now right through to 2009 

Luna














Caspian chilling








Amelia waiting for lunch...











Remus having a nap...





















Remus getting ready for a snack..
















I am not quite sure what Remus was doing in this pic 






Remus marking his turf...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2008)

To funny! I was going to go hunting your blog after work today! 

Awesome pictures as always.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 14, 2008)

What is that ???













Oh no is it that time of the year again....






No I do not want to wear that thing again this year !!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

THE BEST! Like always.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone and thank you for voting for Remus


















Prongs






Max






Caspian













More pics to come


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 24, 2008)

Is it Christmas day ???













Not the hat !!!











That is what I think of that hat !!!






I do not want to wear that hat






I feel so silly


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 28, 2008)

2 photos that I have entered in the Winter Bunderland contest


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Geeze! I want them all!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 29, 2008)

:faint:TOO ADORABLE! :faint:

I swear to God, you guys should be Professional Pet Photographers. I thought Remus was to die for, but all of your brood is to. They all look so perfectly healthy, happy, comfortable, adorable and loved. I can't pick which one is my favorite picture. Thank you so much for the giggles and the smiles this beautiful Family Photoalbum brought to me. I'm going to have to check up on you and your babies more often. These are some of the best rabbit pictures I've ever seen. I hope you enter a contest, you would certainly win a prize. Wow! They're stunning. Love how you capture the attitudes along with the beauty. They couldn't be better. 

Thank you so much for sharing them. I've got a long way to go before I achieve this kind of success with the camera!

All the best,

Carolyn


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 29, 2008)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


>



The Christmas photos are stunning! But I must admit, when I saw this one I burst out laughing. No idea why it struck me so funny, but I love it! :biggrin2:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow thanks for your comments ladies It is nice to see you back here again Carolyn 



Bassetluv Amelia looks so funny in that picture:biggrin2:I was laughing so hard after my wife showed me the picture. The funy thing is that she can move her ears and keep them raised when she wants to.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 30, 2008)

more Remus pics


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 30, 2008)

Remus has to be one of the most squeezable looking bunnies I've ever seen! He is SO CUTE. May I request more Max pictures? He's one of my favorites!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello SnowyShiloh and thanks for your comments 

I will take some pictures of Max this week. In the meantime here are some pics of him over the last several months.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2008)

Seriously I can't choose a fave!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Jade, thank you my dear for your kind comments



Well I tried to make a NewYears Eve hat but itlooks like a witches hat but have no fear, Remus saves the day 

Hi Remus, guess what.....










Look at what I have for you 











I do not think he likes it.


















Happy New Year everyone 

Love

Jeannette, Mike, and the gang !!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tonks would like to tell everyone to go and vote for their favorite bunniesonthe 

Winter Bunderland photo contest


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok so when does the 2009 blog start.

Ya know I really do love everyone of your blogs.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 5, 2009)

I was thinking of continuing on with this one as it is notthat big. My last blogwas huge. What do you think


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

It all depends. Some people don't have the best connection so they have a harder time loading somethings.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 19, 2009)

They're all so angelic.

They look so happy and healthy. So Perfect! I can't tell you how it warms my heart to see such great bunnies and people living happily together. 

Looking forward to many more wonderful pictures from you!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Carolyn There will be lots of picturesthis yearand Ihave finally started my new 2009 Blog


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 20, 2009)

So you've finally decided to give me this batch of Beauties and start out 2009 with all new bunnies and pictures?????????inkelepht:NOW, you and Jeanette are Talkin!! :elvis2:


----------

